# Fry emergency, please help :(



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I was looking at my fry today, who are just a few days old today, and it seems like some of them have a few spots that look gold or whitish. 

I was thinking "Now how in the world could they have gotten ick or velvet...?! And so fast.." I now see that one very sick male who I am about to euthanize (really depressing btw, first time I've had to do that) has ick. He has an infection on his face that has slowly been eating away at the tissue. I have tried marcyn 1 + 2, betta revive, salts, everything to help him and after weeks he's lost an eye and half his face is an open sore.. he doesn't eat or swim up to see me or anything else anymore, so it's time to let him go 

I have his old heater in the fry tank. I washed it with extremely hot water but apparently not thoroughly enough.. some of the fry have little dots on them, it's hard to tell if they're white or gold, but they don't look like dust the way velvet does. I'm really upset at myself. I thought I did a good hob of cleaning it.

How do I treat a fry tank? It's a half filled 10 gallon with at least 50 fry in it. I am really scared I'm going to lose them. I've done a search of forum posts as I know I've seen others talk about it, but I wasn't able to find any results. I can get any medicines I need. On hand I have marcyn 1, 2, betta revive, epsom and aq salt as well as access to petco, petsmart, and two local fish stores.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Some people do a half dose of whatever meds you would use, but i really don't know. Raise the temp a little if you can. Generally if you use meds you run the risk of losing some fry who can't handle it.
did a search:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111101063453AA9FWZW


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

maracyn 2... says 1 packet for 10 gallons. half that, for the amount of water, then half that, for the fry since fry cannot take the full dose. you can work your way up, to the 1/4 dose, if needed. you may lose some fry, but could save the others.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

What I decided to do was remove the fry to a floating container, and floated them in my 6 week tank, raising the temp to 85. Meanwhile, I emptied and cleaned their tank with really hot water, as well as put a new heater in to heat their water to 85. I added prime and 1.5 tablespoons of aquarium salt to the water and let it dissolve. I cleaned the java moss and moss ball with really hot water and then let them soak in hot water for a bit to kill anything thinking about being left over..

They are now back floating in their original tank, and I will be slowly replacing and adding water as the night/next day goes on, and then continue with aq salt and daily water changes with bottom vaccuming, which I had already been doing.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Best of luck.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks so much Bambi and your reply, you too Sena. Losing the male was bad enough, I can't imagine losing the babies. A few escaped their holding container and seem to be doing well in the warmer and salted water so here's to hoping. Not all of them had ick, and it wasn't severe on any of them. I'm hoping catching it early will make the difference.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I made the decision to cull 4 of them who had it quite noticeably and were weak. Everyone seem ok this morning, I'm going to do a 50% removal from their holding tanks and replace with salted water slowly and repeat again this afternoon, and let them out tonight. I want to allow a minimum of new water into their clean tank.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It can be tough treating young delicate fry when you have an outbreak like this....good that you went ahead and removed the worst ones and then did a full break-down and clean on the tank.....Good that you are getting the temp up...I would get in in the 86F ranges since its hard for the parasite to reproduce at the temp..I would also dose salt at the 1-2tsp/gal range and make water changes daily siphoning the bottom really good each time as I am sure you are already doing to help manually remove the parasite....

Sadly, when delicate fry get infected like this it is not uncommon to have mass loss....one good thing...what do survive will be the strongest of the strong in the immune response dept....

If you are feeding any live foods-be sure and rinse them really good-often this can be a cause......

Good luck....


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

GreenTea, I'm so sorry that you are having trouble with your fry. Let's hope there will be a mass recovery!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Green Tea.  *hugs*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww! Well, I wish you luck with the rest of your fry!!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the response OFL and well wishes Sena, Sakura and Tpo. I'm working to take good care of them, and hope for the best. I'm reconditioning mom and dad, just in case. They are only a few days old, so I am trying to be realistic and accept that they may not make it.. I will update on the progress in the spawn log for this spawn. I have the tank up to 85/86 and do daily changes with aw salt. It appears no dead fry yet, although a few appear worse.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww!! I hope they make it  and you're doing your best.


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

Hope thy make it.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Have the same problem in my last spawn.
I just raise the temperature and add some quick cure.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Prayers that these little guys survive, I am sure they have the best chance with you! ((hugs))


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope your babies make it!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Whatever happens, I know you are doing your best.


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi also wake up this morning with this experience first losing the dad and probably losing all the fry. I have also cleaned out their tank completely with warm water. I am also keeping the temp up and added ick medication a few droplets.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im SO sorry Greentea, I hope a few make it, it sounds like your doing everything in your power to help them, but the rest is up to them... praying


----------

